# OH NO! Smoke under hood!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I drive to the post office this morning to attempt to get my shoes, but what do you know they aren't open on any of the weekends.

When I stop no problems, kill the engine and woof I see smoke (in reality it was steam). So in my head I'm cursing like a mofo. I pop the hood and let it escape and I look around on the driver side bank of the engine and I see coolant. So instantly I'm like damn my HG just blew. But me not running over 5 PSI most of the time it couldn't be. So I took a closer look and it was dripping off of the valve cover. I traced the drip as well as I could and I believe my throttle body once the engine is shut off the coolant inside starts boiling. So I drove back home (babied it) stopped turned off the engine and pop the hood. Well then it doesn't happen.

Fluke?

Leaky Hose?

You tell me your best guess.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You tell me your best guess.


are you sure it was coolant?
...leaky valve covers?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> are you sure it was coolant?
> ...leaky valve covers?



Yep coolant because it had a green tint and sizzled when it hit the manifold.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The coolant path on that side goes from the TB to the turbo. Might be the outlet side, going to the turbo or coming back from it..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I found a hose with a bit of brown discoleration on the part where it attaches to the fitting. I tightened it and we'll see how it goes.


Yes it went through but unfortuneatly it took away 69 cents because it was from a debit or credit card


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I cranked it up for about 5 minutes this morning and took a quick drive and it did it again. I think I might be ripping the driver side of the engine apart soon


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Just bypass it man..........get another piece of hose and coolant connector tubes from the autoparts store and clamp them all together and bypass it. All that line does is heat up the throttle body to help the car run better when its cold, but you live in LA man.......its too damn hot there anyways-- you dont really need it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It does not have to be cold outside for the throttle body to freeze. And when they freeze it is typically in the open position. You can bypass it if that is the problem, but be aware of the risks you are taking.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

DO NOT BYPASS THE THROTTLEBODY COOLANT LINES!!!! Those come out from the throttle body and go to the turbo. If you chop and loop the coolant lines to the TB, you'll be cutting off coolant flow to the turbo. If you do it, make sure you do it right and still have coolant flow to the turbo.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I plan to fix it right... At stock specs. So looks like I'll be getting another hose.


----------

